# Dy Gym Marbella closed ( well sort of)



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

just heard the news that Dorian Yates and his wife have removed themselves and all their association with DY gym Marbella and the DY branding will be removed immediately, due to being stiffed by the owner and franchisee ! gutted for them obviously, but even more so for me as I am flying out to Marbella next month and had planned to train there. Apparently its still open as US Urban Steel gym but I sort of feel I don't want to train there now. UP looks like the way forward when I am over there then. Gutted


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Why does it matter? Does DY run around the gym spotting gym users?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

It only opened last year? Also what does Dorian ad to the franchise, it tends to be when the owner of a franchise realize they are being stiffed paying royalties to someone not supporting the franchise leads to them saying sod it ill go it alone.

Happens a lot with celeb chefs who put there name on a restaurant and expect a big cheque for doing nothing .


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I guess your both right, because I travel quite a lot for business, I have a list of various gyms around the world I want to train in, and that was a new on the list just a shame that's all, it seems to happen a lot, from memory I remember something similar happening in India.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> I guess your both right, because I travel quite a lot for business, I have a list of various gyms around the world I want to train in, and that was a new on the list just a shame that's all, it seems to happen a lot, from memory I remember something similar happening in India.


 to be honest Dorian seems like a nice guy but his weird accent gets on my tits, its not brummie thats for sure, and unlike any other MR O he never made a celeb out of himself so offers little value


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> It only opened last year? Also what does Dorian ad to the franchise, it tends to be when the owner of a franchise realize they are being stiffed paying royalties to someone not supporting the franchise leads to them saying sod it ill go it alone.
> 
> Happens a lot with celeb chefs who put there name on a restaurant and expect a big cheque for doing nothing .


 The best of it is, DY has probably never even trained in there.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The best of it is, DY has probably never even trained in there.


 exactly a guy who won Mr o in a timke when mr o was losing all viewers and never kept up apperances and made no real name for himself thinks he can expect a royalty check. It just surprises me anyone would sign up to get his branding


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> exactly a guy who won Mr o in a timke when mr o was losing all viewers and never kept up apperances and made no real name for himself thinks he can expect a royalty check. It just surprises me anyone would sign up to get his branding


 He won it six times, as far as bodybuilding marketing goes I think that's enough. What do you want him to do, go on big brother or celebrity master chef? :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> He won it six times, as far as bodybuilding marketing goes I think that's enough. What do you want him to do, go on big brother or celebrity master chef?


 he won a lot but would you say his profile was a big as ronnie coleman or even Rich Gaspari


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> he won a lot but would you say his profile was a big as ronnie coleman or even Rich Gaspari


 Far bigger than Gaspari, imo. Coleman nearly as big, yes. Definately in the UK, not only a 6 times champ, but think Temple Gym, Blood and Guts, CNP, DY nutrition. He's done a fair bit


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Far bigger than Gaspari, imo. Coleman nearly as big, yes. Definately in the UK, not only a 6 times champ, but think Temple Gym, Blood and Guts, CNP, DY nutrition. He's done a fair bit


 nah boys done nottin


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dorian who?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> Dorian who?


 Yates...you know who I am?!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

He also played a huge part in the whole ' protein bites'


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> He also played a huge part in the whole ' protein bites'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I understand he had carbs before going there and they found out


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@Frandeman...Marbella, what was the name of hotel? Golden Gate?


----------



## DeanieBeanie (Jul 3, 2016)

How can anyone talk down about Dorian Yates... Ronnie Coleman might seem bigger now but hes alot more recent... DY has done enough, he won it 6 times... they didnt have the marketing etc they have now....


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> @Frandeman...Marbella, what was the name of hotel? Golden Gate?


 Golden balls 

Eveyone got something to hide in marbella


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you going there for a holiday? If so why are you worrying about training? Go drink beer by the litres and enjoy your time away ...you train your balls off all year the last thing I want to do while I'm away is more training lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DeanieBeanie said:


> How can anyone talk down about Dorian Yates... Ronnie Coleman might seem bigger now but hes alot more recent... DY has done enough, he won it 6 times... they didnt have the marketing etc they have now....


 No if you you knew much about him he kept out of the public eye and was called the shadow for a reason. It was his choice but his name is no way as big as it could have been if he hadn't been so private


----------



## DeanieBeanie (Jul 3, 2016)

Youre right i dont know much on them i dont follow their careers etc just knew he won it alot.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

To be honest some kind of gym pilgrimage could be quite appealing. It's why Golds Gym at Venice Beach is so popular.

I know this isn't the case with the gym being spoke about but having the DY label would've given it a bit of shine at least even if he didn't train there cos he's associated.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Far bigger than Gaspari, imo. Coleman nearly as big, yes. Definately in the UK, not only a 6 times champ, but think Temple Gym, Blood and Guts, CNP, DY nutrition. He's done a fair bit


 Lol no his name isn't as big as colemans. Coleman made it on to the jay Leno show lmao


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dorian did train there quite a lot actually. I trained there in May, nice gym but nothing special and 20 euros for a day pass is taking the piss somewhat.....


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

zyphy said:


> Lol no his name isn't as big as colemans. Coleman made it on to the jay Leno show lmao


 And american chopper


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

zyphy said:


> Lol no his name isn't as big as colemans. Coleman made it on to the jay Leno show lmao


 In bodybuilding terms in the UK, I said he is almost as big. I stand by that. Ask Joe Public over here or in Marbella who Ronnie Colman is, they will not have a clue. In bodybuilding terms they aren't far apart, America is different, but the gym wasn't in America was it.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> In bodybuilding terms in the UK, I said he is almost as big. I stand by that. Ask Joe Public over here or in Marbella who Ronnie Colman is, they will not have a clue. In bodybuilding terms they aren't far apart, America is different, but the gym wasn't in America was it.


 feh feh feh Ronnie Coleman

Feh feh feh I aint messing around

feh feh feh yer buddy

feh feh feh noting but a peanut


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> In bodybuilding terms in the UK, I said he is almost as big. I stand by that. Ask Joe Public over here or in Marbella who Ronnie Colman is, they will not have a clue. In bodybuilding terms they aren't far apart, America is different, but the gym wasn't in America was it.


 Lol "bodybuilding terms". Coleman is known whether you mention that to a bodybuilder or not. Dorian? Not so much.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

zyphy said:


> Lol "bodybuilding terms". Coleman is known whether you mention that to a bodybuilder or not. Dorian? Not so much.


 Of course he isn't. You think if you walk down the street and ask a random they would know who the f**k Ronnie Colman is? Don't be daft.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

logic of some people in this thread is ridiculous. Anyone who does weight training seriously will know both Yates and Coleman. If they know Coleman cos he was on Jay Leno and not Yates then 1) they will be american 2) not considering going to this gym in marbella anyway. Yates is British so is more famous here-which will appeal to more people in Marbella.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

with that hair the only place I think he would attract lots of fans is northern ireland


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> logic of some people in this thread is ridiculous. Anyone who does weight training seriously will know both Yates and Coleman. If they know Coleman cos he was on Jay Leno and not Yates then 1) they will be american 2) not considering going to this gym in marbella anyway. Yates is British so is more famous here-which will appeal to more people in Marbella.


 Thank f**k someone else has some common sense. Thread is about a gym in Marbella, 'should have named it after Ronnie Colman cos he's been on Jay Leno' lol.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Thank f**k someone else has some common sense. Thread is about a gym in Marbella, 'should have named it after Ronnie Colman cos he's been on Jay Leno' lol.


 think you both are missing the point. the point is without knowing how much money Dorian yates was getting out of it, i doubt he added that much to the gym than it had before the rebrand. Considering it has gone back to its old name, clearly being a DY gym did not bring in enough extra trade to justify paying the license therefore this speaks for itself, Dorian Yates is not big enough to command a licence fee from a gym franchise, if he was they wouldn't be going back to their old name would they.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Thank f**k someone else has some common sense. Thread is about a gym in Marbella, 'should have named it after Ronnie Colman cos he's been on Jay Leno' lol.


 this is a much bigger problem that gets on my tits which is people thinking about things with an american view point. Usually people that use internet a lot.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> think you both are missing the point. the point is without knowing how much money Dorian yates was getting out of it, i doubt he added that much to the gym than it had before the rebrand. Considering it has gone back to its old name, clearly being a DY gym did not bring in enough extra trade to justify paying the license therefore this speaks for itself, Dorian Yates is not big enough to command a licence fee from a gym franchise, if he was they wouldn't be going back to their old name would they.


 Do you think if it had been named RC gym Marbella it would have been a roaring success?

Think it's more to do with the owner robbing people right left and centre so DY does not want his name affiliated with it.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> think you both are missing the point. the point is without knowing how much money Dorian yates was getting out of it, i doubt he added that much to the gym than it had before the rebrand. Considering it has gone back to its old name, clearly being a DY gym did not bring in enough extra trade to justify paying the license therefore this speaks for itself, Dorian Yates is not big enough to command a licence fee from a gym franchise, if he was they wouldn't be going back to their old name would they.


 i'm arguing about who is the most famous out of Coleman and Yates. Nothing else. We don't know what has gone on with this gym, it's all speculation.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> this is a much bigger problem that gets on my tits which is people thinking about things with an american view point. Usually people that use internet a lot.





MR RIGSBY said:


> Do you think if it had been named RC gym Marbell it would have been a roaring success?
> 
> Think it's more to do with the owner robbing people right left and centre so DY does not want his name affiliated with it.


 No i dont think it would add anything at all ever pointless. And I doubt the owner suddenly turned into mr thief over night once the name DY was added to his gym. Maybe he expected more from the name. DY lives in Malaga and should know the guy before allowing his name to be associated with it.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> i'm arguing about who is the most famous out of Coleman and Yates. Nothing else. We don't know what has gone on with this gym, it's all speculation.


 Coleman did interviews

Yates refused them

Coleman won more mr olympias

yates won less

coleman never hid away and was seen on and off season

Yates hid off season and only went in public when at a show

it goes without saying Coleman will be more famous. Yates didnt want fame


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> Coleman did interviews
> 
> Yates refused them
> 
> ...


 In the UK neither are famous, only people who know who either of them are will be people with an interest in Bodybuilding. Doubt you'd find one person who knew who Ronnie Coleman was but didn't know Dorian Yates.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Coleman did interviews
> 
> Yates refused them
> 
> ...


 more famous worldwide, true, but in England and Marbella then Yates would be more famous. This is because he is British. How would somebody with no interest in bodybuilding know Ronnie Coleman in this country? by virtue of being British and the papers saying a bloke from Birmingham won Mr. Olympa then Yates would be more famous.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Surely everyone in the Birmingham area would know of Yates. That is near on 1M people. I know all the famous people from my hometown whether i'm interested in what they do or not.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haha, bodybuilding is so minuscule that I'd be surprised if 1% of the population knew who either of them are. Even in the mainstream media they'd be lucky to get a small snippet of a report for winning the Olympia, but if they did some roid rage, have no doubt about there being a double page spread with the general population looking bewildered at who the f'k either of them are.

Given how small interest that bodybuilding generates per actual gym, I'm surprised anyone would pay to have a bodybuilder endorse the gym as I honestly couldn't see how it would generate the revenue back. The only thing I'd imagine that would interest body builders and suchlike is if they endorsed the supply of their under the counter supplies as a lot of people would obviously like to ensure their supply is as good a quality as possible and one would think that the supply is good enough for champions.

I'm not implying that top bodybuilders supply such illegal things, nor do they condone illegal activities by which they could possibly profit, I'm merely adding a different hypothetical point of view.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, bodybuilding is so minuscule that I'd be surprised if 1% of the population knew who either of them are. Even in the mainstream media they'd be lucky to get a small snippet of a report for winning the Olympia, but if they did some roid rage, have no doubt about there being a double page spread with the general population looking bewildered at who the f'k either of them are.
> 
> Given how small interest that bodybuilding generates per actual gym, I'm surprised anyone would pay to have a bodybuilder endorse the gym as I honestly couldn't see how it would generate the revenue back. The only thing I'd imagine that would interest body builders and suchlike is if they endorsed the supply of their under the counter supplies as a lot of people would obviously like to ensure their supply is as good a quality as possible and one would think that the supply is good enough for champions.
> 
> I'm not implying that top bodybuilders supply such illegal things, nor do they condone illegal activities by which they could possibly profit, I'm merely adding a different hypothetical point of view.


 exactly plus 99% of gym goers are not interested in bodybuilding anyway


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Lol "bodybuilding terms". *Coleman* is known whether you mention that to a bodybuilder or not. Dorian? Not so much.


 Who?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Thank f**k someone else has some common sense. Thread is about a gym in Marbella, 'should have named it after Ronnie Colman cos he's been on *Jay Leno*' lol.


 Who the f**k is jay leno???


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Yates for the win.

I knew Yates was as a pro bodybuilder and six X Mr O long before I heard of this colman fella. Yates is one of the founding bodybuilders who helped BB into the mainstream and public eye, taking off from the likes of Arnold. He pushed the boundaries in terms of sheer size and condition at that time. I still don't Know who this coalman fella is. Does he deliver smokeless fuel?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Of course he isn't. You think if you walk down the street and ask a random they would know who the f**k Ronnie Colman is? Don't be daft.


 Very highly likely to know Coleman than Dorian. My brother is from Birmingham and had no idea who yates was, he knew who Coleman was. I'm willing to bet most people haven't a clue who Yates is lmao, I certainly didn't and I was brought up in brimingham. just because he's British doesnt mean you have to dick ride him lmao, Coleman is on another level of popularity


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yates for the win.
> 
> I knew Yates was as a pro bodybuilder and six X Mr O long before I heard of this colman fella. Yates is one of the founding bodybuilders who helped BB into the mainstream and public eye, taking off from the likes of Arnold. He pushed the boundaries in terms of sheer size and condition at that time. I still don't Know who this coalman fella is. Does he deliver smokeless fuel?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Thank f**k someone else has some common sense. Thread is about a gym in Marbella, 'should have named it after Ronnie Colman cos he's been on Jay Leno' lol.


 Clearly missed the point dumbass. If you have been on that show it's because you appeal to the mainstream not just to bodybuilders


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Surely everyone in the Birmingham area would know of Yates. That is near on 1M people. I know all the famous people from my hometown whether i'm interested in what they do or not.


 Youre wrong haha lol. Mate most people in Birmingham don't have a clue who Yates is


----------



## DY Gym (Feb 24, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> just heard the news that Dorian Yates and his wife have removed themselves and all their association with DY gym Marbella and the DY branding will be removed immediately, due to being stiffed by the owner and franchisee ! gutted for them obviously, but even more so for me as I am flying out to Marbella next month and had planned to train there. Apparently its still open as US Urban Steel gym but I sort of feel I don't want to train there now. UP looks like the way forward when I am over there then. Gutted


 Hi, Dorian is happy to hear your support and he's also pleased to announce that he's just created a bigger & better DY GYM program with his first location set to open next week...in China. We just wanted to update you folks here because DY likes this site and he appreciates your support! We'll be happy to post more on this very soon and we don't want to offend anyone or go against the moderator's rules of promotion etc. We've just been very busy creating the new DY GYM program! Cheers. - Kevin


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DY Gym said:


> Hi, Dorian is happy to hear your support and he's also pleased to announce that he's just created a bigger & better DY GYM program with his first location set to open next week...in China. We just wanted to update you folks here because DY likes this site and he appreciates your support! We'll be happy to post more on this very soon and we don't want to offend anyone or go against the moderator's rules of promotion etc. We've just been very busy creating the new DY GYM program! Cheers. - Kevin


 Ask him to participate in the forum, his knowledge, life experiences, banter and stories will be pure gold among us mere mortals. I'm sure with him frequenting this site he will gain all the support he needs.

UK-M rules state a picture of DY must be posted with him holding a spoon Banzi style


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ask him to participate in the forum, his knowledge, life experiences, banter and stories will be pure gold among us mere mortals. I'm sure with him frequenting this site he will gain all the support he needs.
> 
> UK-M rules state a picture of DY must be posted with him holding a spoon Banzi style


 Did you and banzi spoon when you trained together?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Did you and banzi spoon when you trained together?


 I don't kiss and tell....


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

DY Gym said:


> Hi, Dorian is happy to hear your support and he's also pleased to announce that he's just created a bigger & better DY GYM program with his first location set to open next week...in China. We just wanted to update you folks here because DY likes this site and he appreciates your support! We'll be happy to post more on this very soon and we don't want to offend anyone or go against the moderator's rules of promotion etc. We've just been very busy creating the new DY GYM program! Cheers. - Kevin


 that is great news, but China is a big jump from Marbella which is accessible for most of the UK Muscle users. I travel the world for business but rarely to China. Hope he opens some this way. its a shame that brands such as this target Asia, rather than the UK. However I appreciate the market is better and financially its a no brainer due to the start up costs and financial backing. Keep us updates though as its always interesting to see. Weirdly I only just saw the LondonReal documentary which was really interesting watching and gives a different perspective on things.


----------



## DY Gym (Feb 24, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> that is great news, but China is a big jump from Marbella which is accessible for most of the UK Muscle users. I travel the world for business but rarely to China. Hope he opens some this way. its a shame that brands such as this target Asia, rather than the UK. However I appreciate the market is better and financially its a no brainer due to the start up costs and financial backing. Keep us updates though as its always interesting to see. Weirdly I only just saw the LondonReal documentary which was really interesting watching and gives a different perspective on things.


 Hi Mayzini,

Thanks for your message. Well, assuming we're 'targeting' China isn't totally accurate as it just happened to be home of the DY GYM licensee who was extremely motivated to get moving on opening his gym location and we'd be happy to open one in the UK with an equally ambitious entrepreneur(s) who is looking to own the first DY GYM location in the UK.

Obviously Dorian resides in Spain now and while we're in talks with other prospective gym owners, in various countries, he's excited to see one (or more) of his fellow countrymen open up a DY GYM in his home country!

Thanks and I'll certainly keep you posted! Cheers.

- Kevin


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yates...you know who I am?!


 Ronnie Pickering??


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

superdrol said:


> Ronnie f'kin Pickering??


 Corrected. :rage:


----------

